# An unknown fish.



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

When I had food catching this fish with the net. I have photographed and put back. Who knows him?



regards


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

that would be a weather loach


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^with 20.Japenese/oriental weather loach,pond loach,dojo loach.But this is for you Arthur; Misgurnus anguillicaudatus.They are in the Cobitidae family.Many in the US keep them.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed answer.

I think exact names are good for understanding over long distances.
With abbreviations I sometimes have problems.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

20gallonplanted said:


> that would be a weather loach


He was probably swirled through the capture from the ground.
But what he has to do with the weather?


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

weather loaches can actually sense barometric pressure and sometimes go crazy when a storm is about to hit


----------

